# AquaSky 601 or Other for ADA 60P



## Colinlp (18 Feb 2015)

Hello all, after a long absence from planted tanks in favour of marine I'm hankering after another planted tank (as you do!). 

I fancy the ADA 60P and have been thinking about lighting (and flow/nutrients but that's another question), The Aquasky 601 unit looks very stylish and not overly expensive (compared with marine lighting). Would these be a good choice for the 60P, or would the 602 be a better option? I'm so out of touch with freshwater now I haven't a clue anymore equipment wise. If not is there another light unit you would recommend over the ADA units?

My concerns are over lighting/under lighting and lack of controllability or the format as a whole, certainly in marines the camp is still split over LED/MH and T5.

I intend using CO2 and EI dosing again, I did quite well with these in the past with your help


----------



## parotet (18 Feb 2015)

Hi

All the AquasSky series deliver a lot of light... Maybe it doesn't seem that much coming from reef tanks but it is probably one the most powerful light fixtures in the market (not to mention AS 602, that's really photon bombing). Moreover they cannot be (should not be) dimmed. That means that if you don't tune your co2 perfectly you will have a beautiful algae tank. Any experience using co2? If not I would recommend to try with cheap T5HOs and then buy the beautiful ADA AquaSky fixtures.

Jordi

Edit: sorry did not read your last sentence. If you could manage T5HOs with good CO2 you are not a newbie, ADA AS is very nice, but make sure you have a good filter and perfect co2!


----------



## Colinlp (19 Feb 2015)

Thanks, yes after reef tanks lighting is a complete confusion, I once had 720W of LED, algae isn't really a problem as my current system runs with near 0 nitrate and phosphate but if I remember correctly too much light is worse than too little light  in a planted tank. So you think the 602 would be too much light? I think I'll pop into TGM on Saturday, I hope they will have one running there, at least then I can see for myself and ask James his opinion. All Pond Solutions do a reasonable looking 4 x T5 unit for about £100, but that equates to 7.5 W/G with all 4 on which seems a bit too much (or maybe a lot too much!).

Question about dimming, you say should not be dimmed, is it not beneficial to ramp up the light from darkness to full power over time?

I would consider myself a newbie again as I've forgotten most of what I learnt in the past! Although to be fair running a reef tank is probably similar but with different parameters, light, flow, balancing nutrients including carbon but as vodka not CO2 and for a different reason


----------



## parotet (19 Feb 2015)

I use 2x24w T5HO 20 cm above this same tank and I can grow whatever I want. Light gives you speed (to your plants and to your algae) but co2 (and its distribution) is the key. The AS602 IMO is something really for experts, not something for someone that cannot fix its co2, otherwise the algae bloom would be incredible. The AS601 can give you a lot of headaches in that sense... So make sure you know what you are buying and which are your skills. A 4x24w T5HO would only be useful to ramp your lights during the day and to make pictures, but these fixtures are expensive and deliver a lot of light. Most people only end up using 2 of them. The advantage is they are flexible compared to AS series.

Ramp up your lights is not a need, but it can help you if your co2 is not perfect at the beginning of the photoperiod, the most critical moment for plants. Less light means less co2 demand. So you bomb your plants with photons once your levels are better... But again, fit your co2 well and you won't need to ramp them up.

Jordi


----------



## parotet (19 Feb 2015)

Colinlp said:


> algae isn't really a problem as my current system runs with near 0 nitrate and phosphate


Sorry to come back again to your post... not sure if you mention this for your reef, but keeping your nutrients at that level with high lights is the best recipe for algae fest. I recommend to read the tutorials sections and review the information regarding EI dosing scheme.

Jordi


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Feb 2015)

I have a 361 and have place electrical tape over every second led. The amount of light still looks fine and algae has never been a major issue. It's over a tank with just shrimp, I have the co2 up as high as the shrimp can handle (approx 1.5 bps).


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Feb 2015)

602 works also in single mode as stripes can work independently, but it is only for experts like jordi mentioned.

601 is enough for most and increasing the light period from 7-8 to 10 you still can push it even more.

Or go with aquasky moon if that's available and that's between the two.


----------



## Colinlp (19 Feb 2015)

parotet said:


> Sorry to come back again to your post... not sure if you mention this for your reef, but keeping your nutrients at that level with high lights is the best recipe for algae fest. I recommend to read the tutorials sections and review the information regarding EI dosing scheme.
> 
> Jordi


Yes this is for my reef tank, to keep it like that I have to dose 21ppm (potassium) nitrate a week otherwise I get a small rise in phosphate, any more than 0.02ppm and my glass goes green, how very different the hobbies are!

It seems the 601 will be plenty then, I will see myself on Saturday and speak to James at TGM, he's always given me good advice in the past fair does to him


----------



## Chris Jackson (20 Feb 2015)

Yes i'd also say the 601 is plenty for most purposes. I have a 602 and only use the second light for an hour and a half each day. However it is handy to have the extra light available for photography etc. It is a very bright light as said earlier so you really do have to be on your game with your CO2 and ferts to avoid algae dramas. There are dimming solutions that work and of course you can use floating plants as an alternative.


----------



## Colinlp (21 Feb 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Yes i'd also say the 601 is plenty for most purposes. I have a 602 and only use the second light for an hour and a half each day. However it is handy to have the extra light available for photography etc. It is a very bright light as said earlier so you really do have to be on your game with your CO2 and ferts to avoid algae dramas. There are dimming solutions that work and of course you can use floating plants as an alternative.


Well after a look at them in person and some advice I went with the 602 too. Very nice looking units in the flesh!


----------



## Chris Jackson (21 Feb 2015)

Colinlp said:


> Well after a look at them in person and some advice I went with the 602 too. Very nice looking units in the flesh!



Congratulations! Enjoy, but use carefully....a lot of light can mean a lot of issues!


----------



## Colinlp (21 Feb 2015)

No worries, I doubt the second unit will see much use for a while but the size of it compared to two 601s side by side and future proofing seemed to make sense. And no doubt in a few weeks I'd have regretted not buying it whether the second gets used/is needed or not, a case of you'll never know unless you try it, or, a case of I'm a complete divot! Then there is the dimming option and the better light spread with two units, we'll see


----------



## Chris Jackson (21 Feb 2015)

Exactly, that's why I chose the 602 as well..!


----------



## Colinlp (31 Mar 2015)

Just another question after the fact. What supply voltage do you use on these? the transformer says 110v - 220v, TGM said to use a 220 to 110v transformer which I am doing


----------



## Chris Jackson (31 Mar 2015)

Mine is plugged straight into UK 240v via a simple plug adapter with no transformer and no problems.


----------

